# An apology to the DUCK



## Roddy (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey PC, I took your comment all wrong and jumped the gun in the candy thread...which is closed or I'd say this there! I was having a bunch of fun though, as I always do LMAO...*btw, have you looked up the 2nd AMENDMENT* yet??? :rofl: :rofl:

That had to be the funniest part of the whole thread...nice!! :rofl:

Anyway, I hope I didn't irk you too much, my friend and I'll try to read the comments better...or not hit the bong so many times while playing around!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 13, 2011)

The apology was sincere, it came from the heart as I wouldn't have said it otherwise. Sorry it wasn't to your standards...


----------



## Roddy (Oct 13, 2011)

and look, I apologized to you with not a hint of humor.... :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 13, 2011)

If you read the whole thread, you realize what went on and how many times Hammy jumped in with his govt comments. I commented on it every time until it was obvious it was intentional and posted as you see it. As I see it, Hammy owes me an apology. I am as kind as can be until treated differently, pc's comment was taken wrong in the middle of this and I apologized.

This isn't the place to discuss this, to bring it into a thread I am apologizing to someone in is rude, imho.


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 13, 2011)

I cant and wont comment on the HL issue, but I think Roddy's appology to PCduck was fine, it seems it was just a misunderstanding to begin with, and a good thought to start a thread to make a point of appologizing. JMO


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 13, 2011)

Cant we ALL just smoke me Bong?


:bong:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 13, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I cant and wont comment on the HL issue, but I think Roddy's appology to PCduck was fine, it seems it was just a misunderstanding to begin with, and a good thought to start a thread to make a point of appologizing. JMO



Yes, my friend! I publicly wronged pc and it only seems respectful to apologize in like manner. 

And yes 4U, but while we're waiting for you to pack it, try :48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, I have got some great stuff now.  Take this and then pass it on.

:48:


----------



## ston-loc (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got home from a loooooooonnnnnggggg day of work in the sweltering sun. Don't mind if I do.

:48:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2011)

No problem.

But what does the 2nd amendment have to do with a marijuana forum:confused2:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

It doesn't pc....and I thought it was you that I had made the 2nd Amendment to, that was Nasty lol...we were talking rights and I threw him a curve with the 2nd Amendment...but it went unanswered lol  I'm kinda warped in the humor dept and sometimes like to play.

We were talking freedom of speech. :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2011)

> We were talking freedom of speech



Freedom of speech is the 1st amendment not the 2nd :confused2:


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 14, 2011)

Duck- don't bite!!!!   Check the other threads, there's plenty here.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Freedom of speech is the 1st amendment not the 2nd :confused2:



Right pc, it was a joke and it flew past everyone. I was having fun, I most generally do when posting. Like I said, I have a warped sense of humor!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Duck- don't bite!!!!   Check the other threads, there's plenty here.



:confused2: I don't see a problem??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

I like the 4th Amendment...


"the Right to Bare WEED"


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

See I too have a slightly warped sence humor:giggle:

I hear  *Duck *season starts? :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 14, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> See I too have a slightly warped sence humor:giggle:
> 
> I hear  *Duck *season starts? :rofl:



Gearing up for as I type:hubba:

Hint: give more of a lead with these 50+mph expected in the forecast


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

Dress warm then and good shooting!

Mostly, stay safe...


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 14, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> See I too have a slightly warped sence humor:giggle:
> 
> :rofl:


Warped sense of humor


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

nah, that's fairly straight....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 14, 2011)

:48:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey Bud, no harm no foul, my friend! I appreciate your post!! here, :48: this orange bud!


----------



## getnasty (Oct 14, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> It doesn't pc....and I thought it was you that I had made the 2nd Amendment to, that was Nasty lol...we were talking rights and I threw him a curve with the 2nd Amendment...but it went unanswered lol I'm kinda warped in the humor dept and sometimes like to play.
> 
> We were talking freedom of speech. :rofl:


It went unanswered because I assumed you were misinformed of your rights and opted not to call you out on it.

Just figured I'd throw that out there.

-nasty


----------



## tcbud (Oct 14, 2011)

Starting to get all warm and fuzzzzzy in here......

Roddy you can come by my thread anytime....stir some ..... all you want.  It gets lonely there sometimes.....

Oh wait, you were just there the other day.... and you didnt stir up anything, I feel left out now.

Break time is over...back to the grind.  I think a smoke break is gonna be in order when I finish tonight.  Got a whole plant done.  Thank goodness it was a small plant.

Party at N-Caged Grow, all the fresh bud you can smoke!


----------



## Locked (Oct 14, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Starting to get all warm and fuzzzzzy in here......
> 
> Roddy you can come by my thread anytime....stir some ..... all you want.  It gets lonely there sometimes.....
> 
> ...



Trimming sucks......a smoke break shld be a must tc....

We shld all hve a smoke break and let all this drama end.  As far as I am concerned my part in it is squashed...I got no more beef with Roddy I will just stay out of those powder keg threads that tend go sideways into politics. I am here to grow the green:icon_smile:  and help anyone I can grow it. Not to argue politics...

Anyone want to hit this Larry OG?:48:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

No matter how much we disagree about things, we're all on the same side in the end!  I'll :48: the Larry and add in some OG of mine as well!!


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

getnasty said:
			
		

> It went unanswered because I assumed you were misinformed of your rights and opted not to call you out on it.
> 
> Just figured I'd throw that out there.
> 
> -nasty



The 5th woulda been even funnier yet, but I figured way to obvious... :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Starting to get all warm and fuzzzzzy in here......
> 
> Roddy you can come by my thread anytime....stir some ..... all you want.  It gets lonely there sometimes.....
> 
> ...



:rofl: I must be slipping.

Fruits of your labor coming to finish, NICE!! CONGRATS!


----------

